# 2018 Nissan Sentra creaking/vibration noise at idle speed & braking to a stop



## DeMe (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi all, we've owned a 2018 Nissan Sentra SV for a few months. 46,000 miles. Drives great, fairly quiet and smooth for a small car. BUT at idle/slow speeds it has started making what I can only describe as a rattling/vibrating/creaking sound. When tapping the accelerator or when driving, the noise goes away. It's only when the car is in drive, idling/going under 5 mph, or when braking to nearly stopping, or when at a complete stop with your foot on the brake. CVT noise? or....?

I tried to record it as best as I could - it is much louder than the phone picks up in this video: 

https://youtu.be/MG0-e1DI8zI


----------

